# Carista vs OBDeleven ?



## ltek (Sep 2, 2019)

Anyone compared what can be done using 'no additional cost' shortcuts/automations on Carista vs OBDeleven? 

ODB11 -- needing credits concern me. There is NO good info on this. I have searched, watched videos, etc. I dont want to have to buy credits all the time to make tweaks/changes. There is also no good info on what the 'Apps' do vs free stuff... or how much they cost!

Carista -- subscription concerns me that they are based on time. A year sub is costly if you are not a professional making money from it. Monthly only makes sense if you are doing one-and-done.

I sw the OBD11 can make changes to colors of the dash, etc... didnt see this on Carista? Is this missing? Anything else missing?


Thanks for helping a noobie... and potentially many more who find this thread!


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

With OBD 11 you can do the long coding if you do the one time pro purchase. If you want to use the preprogrammed ones then you would use the credits. also OBD has the 5 free daily credits that one can earn which you then could use. Above all the pro purchase comes with 200 credits and that depends from where. You get no credits with a purchase from Amazon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ltek (Sep 2, 2019)

Are 'apps' basically automating Long coding? And how much do the apps cost? 

I called both DAP & ECS Tuning, neither knew ANYTHING about how credits worked and neither of them sell credit separately or with the device. When I asked how to find out how many credit each app costs, they had no way other than to look at the app... that's pretty darn bad. Hey, buy our car but we're not going to tell you the gas mileage so you have no idea how much you'll spend on gas.

I also looked at DAP and ECS Tuning


AND... with Carista, it looks like their 'apps' are free with the subscription... yes? 

Then the question is... does the Carista do all the same apps the OBDeleven does?


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Not sure about long coding with Carista. With OBD most of the quick apps cost 10 credits and if you buy the pro with anywhere from 200 credits or above you will have plenty. I got the pro from Amazon but I didn’t get any credits with it other than the standard automatic 10 credits. Use that 200 then get the daily 5 credits one free and four watching ads. Right now I have over 1500 credits and have been doing long coding instead of their apps so the credits are becoming worthless. Now with Carista you are stuck with having to subscribe each time you want to use it. I will be using my OBD to do some mods for some friends who own VWs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I bought OBDeleven even though it was more expensive. I figured there would be things I would want to change over time and didn't want to deal with subscribing and cancelling and subscribing again. 

As for the credits....I've done everything I wanted to do with OBDeleven and never even looked at the apps. No idea what they are. I still have all the original credits plus earned some more. Never touched a single one.

You don't even have to do long coding for 99% of the changes. They have "adaptations" which are basically shortcuts to long coding. It is all simple clicking on names in a list and choosing things like active or not active. Don't worry at all about OBDeleven being complicated. Most changes go like this....

Connect the app
Select the appropriate "control unit" 
For example....if you want to open and close the windows from the keyfob you'd 
1 - select Control Unit: 09 Central Electrics
2 - select Adaptations
3 - select ZV Komfort from the list of choices (some lists are really long and a lot of German)
4 - change "Funk Komfort schliessen" from "not active" to "active"
5 - change "Funk Komfort oeffnen" from "not active" to "active"
6 - press and hold the green checkmark (you may need to enter a "security code")

Done.


It is literally just a lot of scrolling through lists and finding the right words. I think I only had to go through the "long coding" once for one minor tweak and even that is straightforward. The name "long coding" makes it sound like you have to write software code in some crazy tech language. It is all just clicking and changing numbers. The most time consuming changes I made where adding the custom colors to the infotainment and dash screens (have to enter 3 different numbers for each color option) and changing every locked out feature of the infotainment system to "unlocked". Even then the changes took like 2 minutes.

Don't be afraid of OBDeleven. You don't need to buy or use a single credit if you don't want.


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

Doesn’t a one time purchase of a VagCom cable solve all of these subscription and credits headaches? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diesel_sipper (Feb 22, 2018)

I have obdeleven and love it as well. I only do long coding now and shortcuts via the app. I have a buildup of credits that I dont use. Once you get the hang of the long coding you are past the "credits" stress and no longer use them. I wish I could transfer them to other users who are just downloading the app.

I also like how obdeleven is wireless and you can hook it to any car at any time, so driving diagnostics can be done without a cable and laptop.


----------



## ltek (Sep 2, 2019)

thanks everyone... I'll get one!


----------

